# Inverloch ??? (Vic)



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyone from Melb 'yaked Inverloch before.. I been out heaps in stinkboats so dont know what the tides/currents are like..

apparently some good ***** & Snapper happening down that way at the moment..


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Yep

We Mangoed Inverloch in September. The current in the mouth is very strong. Sambos come in with the incomming tide. Snapper are outside. There are good fish up the estuary including Perch.

Call David 0428 637 471from Rod Bending's World of Fishing, tell him you are a Hobie Fisho and he will help you with the latest local intell.

Cheers

Scott


----------

